
GDPR ante portas - liveweird
http://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/gdpr-ante-portas/
======
_o_
There is also one point that he missed. The internet is full of advices that
are comming from half studying GDPR and are deadly wrong.

31 days to GDPR. I hope you at least understand it.

